# New from Murfreesboro Tennessee



## m_c_maverick (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm getting back into bowhunting after being out of it for several years. I'm looking forward to catching up with the latest advancements and picking the brains of the members here.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Welcome, there are lots of folks from Tennessee on here!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* m c maverick. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome!! You're not too far from me either! You into 3-d too or strictly hunting?


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Glad to have you back into archery.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to AT*

:smile: Welcome to archery talk...It's a small world...I work at a papermill that ships roll stock to the box plant in Murfreesburo.


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

